# Thinking About Going Northeast In August.



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I went to do my second Half-Iron Man and due to the heat the race was shortened, They are giving us a discount to another Half and one of them is in Gilford, New Hampshire. Since we have never been that way and we were talking about a 3 week trip in August, We may head to the Northeast. That is the one area of the country that I do not know much about. It has been on the wifes list for sometime and If I am going to do this I thought I could count on my outback friends for some guidance.

My ideas are to leave Chicago and head to Cedar Point for a couple of days then head East. We already did Niagra so we will probably skip that. The wife is interested in Maine etc. I am hoping for some good family campgrounds and some ideas of things to do with a seven year old daughter and wife.

Thanks,

mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

mike said:


> I went to do my second Half-Iron Man and due to the heat the race was shortened, They are giving us a discount to another Half and one of them is in Gilford, New Hampshire. Since we have never been that way and we were talking about a 3 week trip in August, We may head to the Northeast. That is the one area of the country that I do not know much about. It has been on the wifes list for sometime and If I am going to do this I thought I could count on my outback friends for some guidance.
> 
> My ideas are to leave Chicago and head to Cedar Point for a couple of days then head East. We already did Niagra so we will probably skip that. The wife is interested in Maine etc. I am hoping for some good family campgrounds and some ideas of things to do with a seven year old daughter and wife.
> 
> ...


That would be my back yard! I think I can help! Send me a PM or email i have links and phone numbers.

Eric


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's a thought: pick a theme and then follow it.

When we were up that way in 2010 our theme was President's homes, and there are a bunch of them up that way: obscure ones like Millard Fillmore, Calvin Coolidge, and Martin Van Buren, as well as more famous ones Franklin Roosevelt and Theodore Roosevelt.

If you're into history this is very interesting. We always found good camping spots within easy driving distance.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Acadia - 2nd most visited national park - and for good reason..........


----------

